# Danish Oil vs. Danish Oil: Deftoil vs. Watco Brand



## lab7654

Always good to have more than one option, just in case Watco becomes unavailable. Watco danish oils have served me great as well.


----------



## Tennessee

My local Ace Hardware carries all the Watco products, that is where I get mine. Never even saw Deftoil.


----------



## mbs

I had the weeping experience with watco. After 2 days of repeated drying I shipped the product to Florida and when it got there the finish looked horrible. The finish had weeped and dried on the surface. I took some 600 grit sandpaper and wet sanded the surface with watco then wiped it down with clean rags and everthing was fine. It wasn's much effort or cost to do it but it was worrisome until I finished it. Ironically, I talked with someone who told me to switch to Deftoil becasue they never had that problem.

Both Watco and deftoil are readily available at local stores.


----------



## dustyal

I've had the weeping effect using several oil products… I was just over applying thinking I was following directions.

I've learned the hard way, regardless of product, to apply in multiple thin coats. I can usually stop at three… rubbing the second coat out with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review. So far, I haven't had any problem with WATCO, and I have used a lot of it over the years. I find it harder to get big cans of it, but it still is available here. Last time I bought it, I went to a paint speciality store, and bought 3 gallons of assorted types.


----------



## Willardz

I use Watco danish oil all of the time. Home depot in the Atlanta area now carries it in the small containers. Before the only places that had it were Woodcraft, and Rockler


----------



## Willardz

Never tried Deftoil or seen it, but glad it is there if Watco dissapears


----------



## mochoa

Good info!


----------



## OSU55

I've used both brands with success. I found the weeping about the same with both. I don't use either anymore. It's cheaper and you get a tougher finish just using polyurethane, and not the "wipe-on poly" stuff - it's just thinned regular poly. About any of the box store brands are fine - the thicker the better really - you get more actual product for your money. Application is much the same as with the "oil finishes" - Thin it 25-50% with mineral spirits, spread it on with a brush, sponge, whatever, and let sit for 5-10minutes. Keep flooding the surface where absorbed, and wipe off. If it gets sticky, just flood more on and it will wipe right off. You can wet sand with paper, steel wool, scotchbrite. 2-4 coats will do - the surface is completely sealed and you will just be wiping off all of the product. Select your sheen accordingly. Can be mixed with any solvent stain for some color.


----------



## enock1970

Cannot find Deftoil at all now. I think it has just gone..


----------

